# wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe



## leann77 (23. Feb. 2012)

hallo

2 fragen habe ich ,die erste wäre wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe im verbrauch .momentan habe ich eine pumpe mit einer leistung von 12000  liter in der stunde sie verbraucht 140 watt , das ist schon eine eco .habe gerade mal bei ebay geschaut da gibt es auch nichts was weniger verbrauch hat , kenn noch einer eine pumpe die so ca 10000 liter leistung in der stunde hat aber deutlich weniger verbraucht 

und die zweite frage wäre  muss ein filter eigentlich 24 stunden am tag im betrieb sein oder würde auch sage ich mal 12 stunden reichen 

gruss wolfgang


----------



## Nori (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Da wir in etwa gleiche Voraussetzungen vom Teichvolumen und vom Besatz haben, würde ich dir zu einer kleineren Pumpe raten.
Ich verwende eine Laguna Max-Flo mit 7500 Litern die mit 100 Watt angegeben ist - gemessen hab ich das Teil aber mit 80 Watt (die ist baugleich mit der 9000-er Laguna, die auch 100 Watt benötigt - die bestimmt auch für dich interessant wäre).
Es gibt sicherlich noch sparsamere Pumpen, aber man soll den Kaufpreis auch im Auge behalten.
Ich hab für meine Lagunas (ich hab auch noch eine Ersatzpumpe liegen) bei Auktionen in der Bucht 50,-€ und 100,- € gezahlt (Neu, Originalverpackt).
Die ältere ist seit 2006 in Betrieb und drückt wie am ersten Tag - ich hab sie vor 2 Jahren mit einer 13000-er Tetra verglichen, da war kein großer Unterschied was die 50-Mehr-Watt der Tetra gerechtfertigt hätte.
Zum Filterbetrieb gibts Einiges in der Suchfunktion - ich möchte das leidige Thema nicht wieder aufwärmen
- da soll jeder seine Erfahrung für sich selbst machen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Da wir in etwa gleiche Voraussetzungen vom Teichvolumen und vom Besatz haben, würde ich dir zu einer größeren Pumpe raten. 

Hab eine neue Rohrpumpe JKP-16000 für deutlich weniger als 100€ gekauft. Die braucht bei 16m³ nur 100 Watt.
Da ich die drosseln will, sollte der Verbrauch deutlich darunter liegen. 

Schreib doch mal, was die Pumpe leisten soll. Förderhöhe und Verrohrung.

Die zweite Frage lässt sich einfach mit einem Ja beantworten.


----------



## leann77 (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo



die pumpe muss eine mindestförderhöhe von knapp 3 meter haben 85cm der teich und etwas über meter zu ein bachlauf wo die filteranlage draufsteht 


was meinst du mit dem eindeuten ja ?`? das die anlage 24 stunden am tag laufen muss oder ob auch 12 stunden reichen


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Bei einer Förderrhöhe von 1,5m brauchst du schon was mit Leistung. Die benötigen dann auch schon Strom.
Du musst dann auf die effektive Leistung der Pumpe in deiner Förderhöhe achten. Es zählt die Höhe ab Wasserspiegel und zusätzlich die Verluste der Verrohrung.

Dann hast du also als Beispiel eher so was FTP-13000 Das passt vom Verbrauch, der benötigten Förderhöhe und der Leistung eigentlich ganz gut.

Der Filter muss auf jeden Fall 24 Stunden laufen.
Was du machen kannst, ist einen Leistungsregler einbauen, der dann Nachts mit weniger Energie weniger Wasser pumpt. 
Auch die Verrohrung hat Einfluss auf den Verbrauch. Ist nur ein längerer 1" Schlauch verlegt, bringt eine Änderung an diesem schon eine Verringerung der Förderhöhe, das bedeutet mehr Volumen bei gleicher Leistung.
Das dimmen der Pumpe sollte dann bei gleichem Volumen möglich sein.


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Naja, da gehen die Meinungen halt auseinander - auch in Bezug auf die tägliche Filter-Laufzeit.
Ich hab mir mal deine Gegebenheiten angesehen - du könntest dir auch noch etwas Förderhöhe sparen, indem du deinen Filter tiefer postierst, den Auslauf mittels DN-Rohr nach Oben führst und zwar so weit, dass er noch unterhalb des Einlaufquerschnitts liegt - damit sparst du bestimmt 25 cm Förderhöhe und der klobige Filterkasten ist auch besser kaschiert.(Nebeneffekt Nr. 2: wenn die Pumpe aus ist bleibt ein gewisser Wasserstand im Filtergehäuse - ich versorge die Bakterien während der Zeit, in der die Filterpumpe nicht (!) arbeitet - und das sind ca. 8 Std/Tag - mit einer kleinen Luftpumpe (20 Watt/Std.) - das hat sich seit Jahren bewährt!)
Ich denke du kommst damit auf eine Förderhöhe von unter 1 m und damit ist, auch in Bezug auf deinen Besatz, eine 9000-er Pumpe (die  dann mit dieser Förderhöhe noch gut die 7500 Liter schafft) ausreichend - es genügt völlig, wenn das Volumen alle 2 Stunden umgewälzt wird - ist ja kein "Koi-Pool".

Gruß Nori


----------



## leann77 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo



das mir dem filter wollte ich sowieso ändern , er soll vom bachlauf verschwinden , er wird dieses jahr neben den bachlauf auf dem boden stehen , so spare ich ja 1 meter ,und ich kann den kasten besser verstecken bzw kaschieren , ich habe gerade geschaut ,es werden pumpen mit 7500 liter angeboten die nur noch 60  watt haben , das wäre ja schon mal ein unterschied zu 140 watt 


und wie du schon gesagt hast kois habe ich keine , will auch keine ,mir reichen meine goldis und die 4 orfen ,ich hoffe auch das die alles gut überstanden haben , ich kann sie leider noch nicht sehen ,ich habe immer noch eine eisschicht auf dem teich


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo,
wenn du den Filter und den Wasserfall beibehalten willst, dann muss aber der Auslauf des Filters noch auf der Höhe des Bachlaufes sein (du hast ja keinen Druckfilter) und wie gesagt unterhalb des Einlaufs des Filktergehäuses.
Mit einer guten 7500-er mit einer Förderhöhe unter 1 m kommst du bestimmt auch klar - ich hab auch ca. 1m Förderhöhe (senkrechtstehender UVC mit 55 Watt TL Röhre) und das reicht vom Durchfluss allemal.
Du kannst nat. den Filter auch etwas eingraben und so die Förderhöhe fast vergessen - deine 13000-er dann nur sporadisch oder über Zeitschaltuhr zur Versorgung des Wasserfalls verwenden - wäre bestimmt noch besser!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo
Ich such momentan auch nach einer Pumpe aber meine sollte günstig sein(aber keine schlecht Qualität)
und wenig verbrauchen aber sie sollte so um die 40-60m³ in der Stunde umwelzen.
Sowas ist schwer zu finden.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Warum so viel bei einem 24000-er Teich?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo
In dem Thema Störhaltung steht es das ich einen Teich(Zucht) für __ Störe haben möchte und ich brauche einen großen Teich und dafür Brauch ich eine Pumpe die viel schaft damit das Wasser gut Qualität hat.
Nach meiner meinung würden auch zwei Pumpen gehen die sollten denn aber kleiner sein.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Du willst doch aber nicht in einer 24 m³ Pfütze züchten, oder?
Ich denke da ist mit Filtrierung eh wenig getan - da sollte doch Frischwasser Zu-und Ablauf vorhanden sein - hab mich allerdings damit noch nicht auseinandergesetzt, aber mit konventionellen Pumpen wird da bestimmt nicht gearbeitet. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hi
Nein,doch nicht 24m³ aber ich möchte noch einen Teich bauen der soll ca 4 mal so viel fassen.


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



leann77 schrieb:


> es werden pumpen mit 7500 liter angeboten die nur noch 60  watt haben , das wäre ja schon mal ein unterschied zu 140 watt


Hallo Wolfgang,
bei den Pumpen wird auch öfter mal etwas bei den Zahlen geschönt, gerade bei den Billigmodellen.
Den Teich 2 mal pro Stunde durch den Filter laufen zu lassen, sollte ausreichen.

Ist der Filter denn für diesen Volumenstrom ausgelegt?

Die Bachlaufpumpe hast du ja schon. Ich würde mit einer kleineren den Filter direkt am Teich betreiben. Diese läuft dann immer und der Bachlauf nur Tagsüber.

Alternativ ist ein Leistungsregler sicher auch eine gute Möglichkeit zu sparen. Wenn du die Förderhöhe reduzierst, kommst du sicher mit der Hälfte an Leistung aus.
Die kosten deutlich weniger als 50€


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

@ Jörg:
Nicht 2 mal pro Stunde, sondern alle 2 Stunden ein mal. (bei 7500 Lit/h).

Gruß Nori


----------



## leann77 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo

joerg

was verstehst du unter billig modelle ?? ich muss jetzt zu meiner schande sagen das ich nur bei ebay geschaut habe , da hat man den besten überblick über zig verschiedene modelle ,eco modelle werden zig angeboten von ebenfalls zig verschiedene hersteller , die preise fangen so bei 50€ an (bei 7500 liter pro stunde mit 60 watt ) 

was sollte man ausgeben besser gesagt welchen würdest du empfehlen ??

gruss wolfgang


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Ich denke die sog. Billigmodelle (wie die "schwarzen Flundern" = optisch den Oase nachempfunden) passen vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schon.
Ansonsten sollte man vielleicht etwas renomiertere Hersteller wie Heissner oder Laguna ins Auge fassen (wenn man die irgendwo günstig abgreifen kann) - oder man gibt richtig Geld für Oase aus - die Pumpen sind im Gegensatz zu vielen Produkten dieses Herstellers ihr Geld wert!
Ich denke wenn man für eine 8000-er 80,- bis 90,- € ausgibt und das Teil verbraucht in etwa die angegebene Strommenge, dann macht das nichts, wenn sie nach der Garantie die Krätsche macht - da kann man sich leicht 3-4 Stck. holen bis man in Oase-Regionen kommt - man deckt also schon 8 Jahre mit Garantie ab - das muss die Oase erst mal bringen.
(Wir reden hier allerdings von Standartanwendungen - ohne Regelung in der Pumpe , 2-ten dosierbaren Sauganschluss etc.)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo
Was haltet ihr von dieser Pumpe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Soeine brauche ich ungefähr was haltet ihr von der und ist die gut?
Was haltet ihr von dem Stromverbrauch?
MfG Olaf


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

In den meisten fällen kann man auch mit einem Luftheber arbeiten, wo eine Rohrpumpe eingesetzt werden kann - ich denke dann verbraucht man aber nur die Hälfte des Stroms.
Die angegebenen 4,5m Förderhöhe sind eher ein theoretischer Wert wo die Leistung gegen "0" geht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Was ist ein Luftheber?
Könnt ihr mir mal einen Link geben
Und schaft ein Luftheber auch die selbe Leistung und wie teuer ist so ein Teil?
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Schau mal z.B. hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996/?q=luftheber

... oder geh mal in die Suchfunktion...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo
Zieht die Luft das Wasser mit nach oben oder wie?
Brauch ich dafür so eine Lufpumpe/Luftkompressor Oder was brauch ich?


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Ich hab mal Google shopping geguckt und ich bräucht ein recht großen Luftkopressor und die sind sehr teuer


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



Nori schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Nicht 2 mal pro Stunde, sondern alle 2 Stunden ein mal.


Nori,
hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. 

Es gibt weniger als 10 Pumpenhersteller in diesem Bereich und viele Markenhersteller kleben einfach nur ein Schild drauf oder ein anderes Gehäuse.
Ob einem die erweiterte Garantie dann den Mehrpreis Wert ist, muss man selber entscheiden.
Auch bei den "Billiganbietern" gibt es gute und schlechte.

Es gibt sparsame Modelle (meist die neure Generation) die dann weniger verbrauchen. 
Entscheident ist die Leistung der Pumpe in der notwendigen Förderhöhe. Eine Rohrpumpe bei 1m zu betreiben ist meist wenig sinnvoll.

Wolfgang, ist es für deinen Fall nicht besser, du regelst deine vorhandene erst mal?
Wenn du das genaue Modell hast, schaue ich gerne mal nach, ob die dafür geeignet ist.


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo Olaf,
wenn du dir mal die Watt-Zahlen angesehen hast, dann bist du bei den Kompressoren bei 50,-€ bis 100,- € wenn du Kolbenkompressoren verwendest.
Diese haben den Vorteil, dass keine Membranen verschleissen können und dass sie richtig standfest sind - Nachteil: etwas lauter im Betriebsgeräusch.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hailea-ACO-5...t-/320796310998?pt=Pumpen&hash=item4ab0f33dd6

Damit kannst du wahrscheinlich deine angegebene Rohrpumpe wegblasen (halber Stromverbrauch) - da kannst ein 200-er Rohr belüften...

Gibt nat auch kleinere mit 80 Watt und 60 Watt ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo Nori
Wie viel Lieter Luft brauche ich in der min um in der stunde 40000Lieter Wasser zu bewegen?
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hast dir den Link nicht angesehen - kommt auf den Rohrdurchmessser und die Förderhöhe an - danach kannst dann deine Luftpumpe auslegen.
Prinzipiell funzt dieses System aber nur bei geringen Förderhöhen!
Ich denke mit einem 110-Rohr und 80 Watt (kostet der Kompressor keine 50,- €) kannst schon was bewegen.
Da steht aber soviel in der Suchfunktion - da solltest du dich erstmal einlesen - gibt auch ein paar Leute hier, die sich auf diese Sache spezialisiert haben - einfach die mal löchern....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Doch schon aber ich hab keine Formel zu berechnen gefunden.


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Nabend all !
Wenn ick mich nich verlesen hab , 1m Höhendifferenz ,dann kannst den Luftheber oder auch Mammutpumpe genannt vergessen !
Ansonsten hat GEISY glaub ich so eine grosse Anlage . 
Schau mal hier :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33549/page-7
Im FRED # 70 schreibt Geisy was zu seinen technischen Grunddaten !
LG ANDRE
PS : NIKOLAI müsste da auch weiter helfen können ,oder der SCHWARZE Peter ,wenn er denn von seinen Berg schon wieder runter kommt !


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Doch schon aber ich hab keine Formel zu berechnen gefunden.


Hallo Olaf,
entsprechende Formeln und Versuchsreihen zu der Luftpumpe findest du hier: Auslegung Luftheber

Die Auslegung der passenden Parameter ist nicht ganz einfach und daher würde ich dir empfehlen erst mal auf bewährte Technik wie Rohrpumpen zurückzugreifen.

Es gibt allerdings schon Kennnlinien von entsprechenden Anlagen, die auf eine Energieeinsparung in unserem Anwendungsbereich schließen lassen.


----------



## Nori (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

@ Andre:
Oben angeführte Förderhöhe war vom TE - bei dem ist Luftheber kein Thema.
Störamigo kam mit seiner Frage nach 40000 - 60000 Lit/h - ohne Angaben bzgl. der Förderhöhe - deshalb die Empfehlung in Richtung Luftheber.

Gruß Nori (


----------



## leann77 (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo

joerg 

danke für das angebot ,habe gerade mal geschaut ich habe die pumpe superfisch pondeco 15000 ich habe vor ein jahr dafür 150€ bezahlt . habe auch auf das typenschield geschaut die verbraucht sogar 210 watt weis gar nicht wie ich immer auf 140 watt komme 

gruss wolfgang


----------



## Nori (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

.... eindeutig zu überdimensioniert für deinen Teich!
Nimm sie zeitschaltuhrgesteuert für den Bachlauf......

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Wolfgang,
die scheint vom Hersteller nicht dafür gebaut zu sein, da sie einen Synchronmotor hat.
Das mit der Leistung kommt aber schon hin, das etwas kleinere Modell braucht weniger. Ich hatte mal ein bauähnliches Modell mit 12m³.

Das Nachfolgemodell soll bei gleicher Leistung nur 157 Watt verbrauchen.


----------



## leann77 (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo joerg 

du wolltest mir doch sagen welchel zum regeln geeignet ist . 


gruss wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Wolfgang,
die mit Asynchronmotor sollten technisch dafür gut geeignet sein.
Einige Hersteller geben ihre Pumpen dafür explizit frei, andere nicht.

Man kann nur einen gewissen Bereich regeln, weniger wie 30% ist normalerweise nicht möglich.
Insbesondere, wenn der Strom ausfällt, ist der Anlaufstrom etwas höher und die Pumpe bleibt hängen.


----------



## Joerg (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Wolfgang,
hatte heute einen Elektrotechniker zu Besuch da und habe ihn gelöchert.
Es kann sein dass es bei deiner Pumpe geht - muss aber nicht sein.
Er hat für seinen Regler 25€ bezahlt und das der gut funktioniert habe ich schon gesehen.

Versuch macht kluch.  Es kann also nicht schaden du kauftst dir so ein Teil zum testen.
Es gibt welche mit Phasensteuerung (Dimmer) und Frequenzumwandler.
Der Dimmer nimmt einen Teil der Sinuswelle weg, dadurch kommt weniger Strom an und die Pumpe läuft langsamer.
Die FU machen aus den 50 Hz z.B. 30 Hz. Dann läuft die Pumpe langsamer.

Beide reduzieren den Verbrauch und die Leistung.


----------



## leann77 (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo
joerg


danke für das nachfraen , aber es scheint mit dem dimmer nicht immer zu funktonieren ,hier im forum gibt es sogar ein thread zu einer oase pumpe (habe leider den link gerade nicht parat ) aber da ging es darum das die pumpe sich ausschaltet wenn man sie dimmen will , und so günstig ist der dimmer gar nicht , das geht bei ebay ab 40 € los ,da stellt sich mir natürlich die frage ob es nicht günstiger wäre ( auf das risiko gesehen das der dimmer gar nicht funktoniert ) eine neue pumpe zu kaufen , 

bei ebay gibt es reichlich dimmer mit einer riesen preisspanne  (von 29,99 bis 300€ ) als laie gar nicht so einfach ,mich würde das ding zwar interesiern aber was ist wenn das ding nicht funktoniert ,dann habe ich wieder geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen .



aber eine frage habe ich noch bevor ich dafür ein thread aufmache , ab wann schaltet ihr den filter wieder an ?? die wassertemperatur liegt momentan bei 6 grad , die eisschicht ist seit heute weg ,die fische turteln auch wieder etwas durch den teich , da ich das wasser ja heute zum ersten mal wieder gesehen habe ( knapp 3 wochen eine dicke eisschicht ) war ich total geschockt die fadenalgen sind weiterhin massenhaft da (man sagte mir durch die kälte würden sie absterben ) und das wasser ist supertrüb geworden , das war vor der abschaltung des filters fast glasklar , jetzt ist das waser doof


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo Wolfgang,
es war ein Elektrotechnikingenieur und er konnte mir es auch nicht genau erklären.
Er hat von mir Testweise eine Oase 15m³ Pumpe, da geht es wunderbar. (210 Watt)

Bei deiner Pumpe habe ich das in einem Test gelesen, dass es nicht geht.
Vergleichbare Markenpumpen, die das sicher können kosten ein vielfaches.
Ich werde die 40€ auf jeden Fall mal investieren.

Mein Teich ist super klar - der Filter war auch nie aus und im Vorfilter immer ordentlich was drin.
Hast du den Fadenalgen nicht gesagt, dass es eigentlich zu kalt ist.  

Meine habe ich unter der Abdeckung auch schon entdeckt, knapp 1cm lang.
Kann sein, dass die ohne Licht nicht so gut gewachsen sind. 

Hier eine Diskussion zum Thema Filter im Winter


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo Wolfgang,
meinen Filter werde ich im April wieder anschalten, sobald mein Trofi repariert ist (horizontale Fixierung des "Filterkorbs" auf der Welle, um Anlaufprobleme zu vermeiden).
Wie ich im Forum gelesenhabe, ist die "Aufwärmphase" des Teichs ein wenig kritisch, also lieber etwas später, bevor man den Teich bei zu frühem Einschalten unterkühlt (also Wetterbericht und Wassertemperaturen anschauen).
Mit der Auswahl einer sparsamen Pumpe kann ich vielen hier recht geben.... . Ich habe eine Oase Ptimax 10000, diese liefert bis zu 10 m³/h, bei fast 0 m Förderhöhe. Die Aquamax-Serie verlangt sich da schon mal bis zu 100W.. . Allerdings ist deren Leistungsaufnahme abhängig von der Förderhöhe... .
Billigpumpen sind nur dann genau so gut, wenn sie mit vergleichbarer Drehzahl laufen, und das Laufrad und die Pumpenkammer strömungsgünstig gestaltet sind. Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer... . Ich kann es nicht so richtig verstehen, dass auf diese Weise viele Billigpumpen ihr Potenzial verschenken. Da das zweite Manko einer Billigpumpe eine preiswerte Wellendichtung der Pumpenwelle ist, wäre meine Entscheidung klar.
Ich hätte ein sehr ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich beim "Griff" in den Teich (der FI-Schalter, der für die Außen-Elektrik zu installieren ist, bei einer Erdleitung mit Mindestquerschnitt von >=10 mm²?) nicht gegrillt, aber mit knapp 30 mA dauerhaft gelähmt werde... .
Der Mehrpreis einer Markenpumpe mit Garantie gegenüber diesem Szenario ist lächerlich. Die vergleichbarkeit verschiedener Pumpen anhand der Kenndaten ist fraglich. Ganz billige Pumpen haben auf jeden Fall einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad (und damit Stromverbrauch), was allein schon teurere Pumpen rechtfertigt. Die Gefahr, die etwas ältere Pumpen im Teich (nicht trocken aufgestellt) darstellen, wäre für mich das endgültige k. o. - Kriterium für alle nicht trocken aufstellbaren Pumpen, insbesondere bei Deiner Teichgröße.


----------



## Joerg (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo Rolf,
bei dem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad oder dem höhren Verbrauch kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen. Es gibt nur wenige echte Hersteller und die beliefern teilweise auch "Marken".

Neben den Kenndaten ist natürlich auch die Ausstattung relevant und da wurde im vorliegenden Fall z.B. bei dem Asynchronmotor gespart, da der etwas aufwändiger ist.
Markenpumpen haben in der Regel eine längere Garantie und einen kulanteren Service. Auch die Beratung über den Fachhändler ist nicht umsonst. Die effektive Leistung ist in der Regel nicht so gravierend anders.

Bei Schnäppchen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, da es sich in der Regel um Auslaufmodelle handelt (mehr Verbrauch) oder um welche denen Ausstattungsmerkmale (regelbar) fehlen.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo jörg,
ich danke Dir!   
Mein Beitrag war ein wenig zu konfus geraten , den kann ich heute schon selber fast nicht verstehen .
Du hast die wichtigsten Dinge auf den Punkt gebracht. Der Rest von mir sind Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Joerg (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo Rolf,
auch Kleinigkeiten können wichtig sein. 

Es muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob hohe Qualität, zusätzliche Aussttung oder eine längere Garantie den Mehrpreis Wert sind.
Das hängt auch etwas vom Anwendungsfall ab. Läuft der Bachlauf mal ein paar Tage nicht, ist das weniger Schlimm als wenn das im Urlaub mit der Filterpumpe passiert.


----------



## leann77 (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo

joerg

d
as ist gar nicht so einfach ein dimmer zu bekommen ,ich habe jetzt nur den einen gefunden (der bezahlbar ist )s
chau mal ist der ok ?? wenn ja würde ich den bestellen , oder hast du noch eine adresse wo man den bestellen könnte ??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dimmer-Drehz...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5d2f5bcf9a

gestern waren meine fische aktiv .obwohl das termometer im wasser nur 8 grad zeigt .

mit filter wieder anstellen gibt es auch tausend verschiedene aussagen , ich werde mein filter am wochenende wieder anstellen , hier soll es morgen in duisburg (donnerstag) bis zu 18 grad werden ,so soll es auch freitag und am WE  werden ,heist für mich das das teichwasser  bestimmt 4-5 grad wärmer wird 

achso die pumpe die ich jetzt habe ist das eine markenpumpe oder eine schrottpumpe ?? 


gruss wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo

ich will hier mal ein bisschen für Stimmung sorgen : 

Motordimmer egal welcher Bauart sparen keinen Strom 
du kannst die Drehzahl unproportional auf Kosten des Wirkungsgrades regeln .... das wars 

sie kosten selber Geld , was man mit der Pumpe auch erst mal "verheizen" könnte
sie setzen die bei der Konstruktion der Pumpe optimierten Parameter außer Kraft.
womit der Wirkungsgrad sich unverhältnismäßig veringert . 
eine passende Pumpenkennlinie für den speziellen Einsatzzweck ,
ein Hersteller der sich an die Regeln der Technik hält ,
oder 
Geld für Hardware sparen und Chinazeugs kaufen und mit dem gesparten Geld die Stromrechnung bezahlen.

ist da meist listiger 

wenn Du keine Höhen zu überwinden hast , scheinen mir z.Z. Luftheberpumpen das Maß der Dinge zu sein [OT](schade dass Peter nicht mehr mitspielt)
[/OT]

ansonsten scheinen mir im Vergleich die seerose und Heißner Pumpen am besten abzuschneiden 

 
2 "kleine" Pumpen zeitgesteuert  , da bleibt im Schadensfall auch noch eine Notreserve


mfG


----------



## lollo (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



leann77 schrieb:


> das ist gar nicht so einfach ein dimmer zu bekommen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dimmer-Drehz...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5d2f5bcf9a



Hallo,

nicht jeder genannte Dimmer ist für die Regelung von Motoren geeignet.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimmer
Die in Baumärkten erhältlichen Dimmer sind in der Regel für omsche Widerstände (Glühlampen)
gedacht. Wenn deine Pumpe einen asynchronen Motor hat, sollte der in deinem Link genannte funktionieren.


----------



## lollo (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



karsten. schrieb:


> ich will hier mal ein bisschen für Stimmung sorgen :
> 
> Motordimmer egal welcher Bauart sparen keinen Strom



hallo,

das ist nicht richtig Karsten.  Das Thema kommt auch jedes Jahr wieder neu auf, und ich hatte vor laaaanger Zeit auch darüber schon geschrieben. Schon in deinem Rauchlink  ist doch das Gegenteil deiner Meinung richtig beschrieben.

Als Beispiel mal zwei Bilder einer Bohrmaschine mit Drehzahlregler mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen.  (Bilder sagen mehr als Worte)


----------



## leann77 (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo

lollo

vorab ja ich habe so ein asynchronen motor , aber das es so kompleziert ist hätte ich nicht gedacht ,ich wollte eigentlich nur ein wenig strom sparen ,aber das es so kompleziert ist hätte ich nicht gedacht ,und was macht der clevere teichbesitzer in so ein fall ?? teich zu schütten ??? nein !!  filter wegschmeißen und naturteich draus machen ??? neeee !!,ich werde einfach den stromanbieter wechseln 

gruss wolfgang


PS aber der clevere teichbesitzer wird trotzdem den dimmer kaufen ,und wenn das nicht klappt schicke ich euch die rechnung 


achja wer führt normalerweise solche dimmer ?? ich war heute im bauhaus  aber die führen sowas gar nicht ,

der verkäufer wusste gar nicht was ich von ihm wollte ,ist das nicht normalerweise ein baumarkt artikel ??


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



karsten. schrieb:


> Motordimmer egal welcher Bauart sparen keinen Strom
> du kannst die Drehzahl unproportional auf Kosten des Wirkungsgrades regeln .... das wars


Karsten,
Stimmung ist ganz gut, könnte aber in die falsche Richtung gehen. Stromsparen ist angesagt auch wenn man teilweise an der falschen Stelle sparen will. 
Viele Pumpen sind für einen bestimmten Arbeitsbereich ausgelegt. Dieser wird in der Regel nicht ausgenutzt. Das kann das Volumen oder die Förderhöhe sein.
Die Leistung auf das passende Maß zu regeln spart da schon. Besser ist es eine Pumpe nach den Gegebenheiten auszusuchen.
Eine 20m³ Pumpe ständig auf 10m³ ist ungünstiger als gleich die passende zu kaufen.


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Wolfgang,
ich würde Filter nun schon mal starten. Allerdings ohne den Bachlauf. 
Der Bachlauf bringt starke Temperaturschwankungen mit sich, das mögen die Fische gar nicht.

Was Energietechnisch Sinn macht, hattest du schon vor. Den Filter auf Teichniveau und den mit einer sparsamen Pumpe betreiben. Die große nur an, wenn es notwendig ist.

Einen großen Bachlauf in 1,5 m Höhe mit 70 Watt zu betreiben ist nicht möglich. 

Deine Pumpe ist nicht schlecht, hatte das kleinere Modell schon im Einsatz. Es ist durch Eigenverschulden nun nur noch Elektroschrott. (Luft kann sie schlecht pumpen. )

Sie hat einen asynchronen Motor und ist daher schlecht für eine Regelung geeignet. Es könnte ein FU (Frequenzumwandler) aber dennoch was bringen. Die kosten etwas mehr, senken aber z.B. die Frequenz von 50Hz auf 25Hz.

Eine Optimierung der Umgebung und eine neue angepasste Pumpe ist sicher besser.


----------



## karsten. (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



lollo schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> das ist nicht richtig Karsten.  Das Thema kommt auch jedes Jahr wieder neu auf, und ich hatte vor laaaanger Zeit auch darüber schon geschrieben. Schon in deinem Rauchlink  ist doch das Gegenteil deiner Meinung richtig beschrieben.
> 
> ...




 na geht doch 

Stimmung :troet

nur was willst Du damit noch Bohren  styropor 
die physikalischen und mechanischen Parameter die den Gesamtwirkungsgrad beeinflussen bleiben auf der Strecke.
(wenn man wirklich einen elektronischen Abgleich von Pumpe und Dimmer gefunden hat , was wohl nur für Elektriker oder Besitzer von Strommessgeräten  dann aber nach dem Prinzip "Versuch und Irrtum"  )

wenn das Flügelrad einer Strömungspumpe sich langsamer als bemessen im Pumpenkörper dreht spart man prima Strom nur wird die Arbeit nicht mehr geleistet .
Die am Teich verwendendeten Pumpen haben bis zu 10mm sogenannten Partikeldurchlass d.h. das Flügelrad hat ,vereinfacht gesagt 10mm Luft zum Pumpemgehäuse . Die Arbeit wird verrichtet in den das Wasser in Schwung versetzt wird über die Zenrifugalkraft ausströmt und dadurch Wasser achsial nachzieht .
(Hydraulik,Strömungslehre)

Dieses Prinzip gebe ich durch das Dimmen bis hin zur  Sinnlosigkeit auf .

die Versuchsanordnung müsste also so aussehen :

dass man eine gedimmte Pumpe mit der benötigten Förderhöhe in mehren Stellstufen auslitert und dann die  Strom-Einsparung dem Wirkungsgrad und allen Anschaffungskosten über eine Zeitachse gegen überstellt .

hab ich schon mal gemacht  hab ich auf nem anderen Rechner
ich such´s mal raus 

die Lösung ist eine oder mehrer passende Pumpen im optimalen Volllastbereich 
dann kann man mit An und Aus wirklich sparen .

mfG


----------



## leann77 (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

hallo

karsten 


im moment bereue ich das ich nur ein Hauptschulabschluss habe ,ich muss dir leider sagen das ich nichts kapiert habe 

macht es nach deiner ansicht ein dimmer zu kaufen ja oder nein


----------



## karsten. (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

nö ! 

m.M.n. :


eine klein bemessene passende schöne Pumpe  und eine Zeitschaltuhr für Zwei-fufzig
in einer weiteren möglichen Ausbaustufe und falls die nicht reicht
dann noch eine dazu


----------



## thomas2 (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo,

oder man(n) kauft was vernüftiges wie eine Blue Eco 240 oder 320 mit Regelsteuerung.
Die kostet zwar aber rechnet sich auf die Zeit gesehen allemal. Sicher wieder auf der Interkoi zu sehen.

Da war im vergangenen Jahr ein Teststand aufgebaut. 20 m³ bei knapp 90 Watt.


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## lollo (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



karsten. schrieb:


> nur was willst Du damit noch Bohren  styropor



Hallo,

nö, aber senken oder entgraten, und die Maschine wirst du nicht festhalten können. (Versuch macht klug)  



> Zitat von karsten.
> Motordimmer egal welcher Bauart sparen keinen Strom



Ich habe dir hier nur auf deine nicht richtige Aussage mit einer Richtigstellung geantwortet.

Das bei einer elektrischen Leistungsverringerung durch einen Regler natürlich die maximale Förderleistung auch sinkt, ist doch wohl jedem klar, und dieses wird bei vielen Teichbesitzern im Winterbetrieb ja auch gewollt.

Also, nicht für ungut, und nebenbei bin ich vom Fach.


----------



## karsten. (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

das ist ja Prima 



Deshalb 



> .........Rührt man mit einem Löffel in einem mit Wasser gefüllten Glas, so sinkt der Druck im Zentrum, zugleich steigt die Flüssigkeit am Rand des Glases durch den dort herrschenden höheren Druck (siehe Zentrifugalkraft) nach oben. Hätte das Glas eine seitliche Bohrung oder einen Überlauf oberhalb des ursprünglichen Pegels, würde dort Wasser ausfließen. Der Löffel ist in diesem Beispiel mit dem Laufrad zu vergleichen.



wenn ich die Drehzahl dimme verliere ich bei einer Kreiselpumpe überproportional Arbeitsleistung/Wirkungsgrad . (der Löffel dreht sich langsamer ) 
Deshalb kann eine große gedimmte Pumpe nie mit einer "Kleinen" passenden mithalten .

mfG


----------



## bigfoot (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



karsten. schrieb:


> das ist ja Prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der optimale Wirkungsgrad einer Kreiselpumpe befindet sich bei einer Drehzahl nur in einem Punkt, d.h. da muss Förderhöhe zu Volumenstrom genau "passen". Ist aber in der Praxis nicht erreichbar, wer kennt schon genau die Strömungswiderstände seiner Anlage?

Daher werden fast alle Kreiselpumpen mit Phasenanschnittssteuerung betrieben (Frequenzumrichter), mit sinkenkender Drehzahl verschiebt sich nämlich auch die Wirkungsgradkurve.

Kann mal alles genau berechnen, die Verlustleistung ist sehr sehr gering, heißt eine große Pumpe kostet einfach nur mehr in der Anschaffung, im Betrieb sind sie nahezu gleichwertig.

btw. wo gibt es denn "Dimmer" für Wasserpumpen zu kaufen, Frequenzumrichter kenne ich ja, aber Dimmer?

edit:
was Du unter dem Verlust der Antriebsleistung meinst, ist der Verlust von Förderhöhe bei drehzahlabsenkung - während in einer geschlossenen Anlage mit sinkender benötigter Wassermenge auch die Anlagenkennlinie der Rohrleitungswiderstände sinkt, ist das bei einer Teichpumpe schon anders, weil sie eine bestimmte Höhe immer fördern muss. Dadurch ist der Drehzahlregelung sehr viel engere Grenzen gesetzt. Insofern hast Du doch recht, wenn Du sagst:  besser eine auf die Menge abgestimmte Pumpe kaufen, da ich die Regelung sonst nicht wirklich gut einsetzen kann.


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Deshalb 

Karsten,
das ist genau die richtige Seite.

Der Betriebspunkt ergibt sich aus den Kennlinie der Pumpe und der Anlagenkennlinie.
Will ich also einen Bachlauf tagsüber rauschen lassen und nachts nur plätschern. Der Filter soll im Winter auch gedrosselt bei 20% laufen, normal dann 60% und öfter dann mal richtig Bewegung im Teich.
Dann müsste ich für den jeweiligen Anwendungsfall eine Pumpe mit der passenden Kennlinie raussuchen und dann an oder ausschalten. 
Das hatte ich auch, nun gibt es eine Rohrpumpe und die wird geregelt. Sie braucht selbst bei Vollast deutlich weniger als die alten. 

Hab ich eine Pumpe da, die nach einer Optimierung nun zu leistungstark ist, sollte es der am günstigsten sein diese einfach zu regeln, wenn sie es denn verträgt.


----------



## bigfoot (1. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*







Man muss sich nur klar sein, dass man nicht 20 bis 100% nur über FU (=energiesparend), sondern über Drossel (hoher Verbrauch) regeln kann, wenn die Anlagenkennlinie bei H geo relativ weit oben "startet".


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*



bigfoot schrieb:


> Daher werden fast alle Kreiselpumpen mit Phasenanschnittssteuerung betrieben (Frequenzumrichter), mit sinkenkender Drehzahl verschiebt sich nämlich auch die Wirkungsgradkurve.


So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten eine Pumpe elektrisch zu regeln. 

Der Frequenzumrichter kann die 50Hz in gewissen Bereichen regeln. Dadurch wird die Drehzahl gesteuert. Die Pumpe könnte dann also auch bei 120% laufen.

Die Phasenanschnittsteuerung nimmt einen Teil der elektrischen Energie weg, die Frequenz bleibt aber bei 50 Hz.

Beides wirkt sich auf den Stromverbrauch der Pumpe aus. Aber was ist besser und wo wendet man welche Art an?


----------



## RKurzhals (2. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hallo Jörg,
wie Du schon geschrieben hast, nimmt die Phasenanschnitts-Steuerung elektrische Leistung weg. Bei den Asynchron-Motoren reduziert sich hierdurch die Drehzahl, und damit die Pumpenleistung.
Wie Karsten. schon richtig geschrieben hat, ist das optimale "Leistungsfenster" einer Pumpe beschränkt. Beim "größten" Modell einer Baureihe hat man da erfahrungsgemäß mehr Luft.
Mit einem Frequenzumrichter bekommt man nicht nur Asynchron-Motoren in den Griff. Es müssen jedoch weiterhin Wechselstrom-Motoren sein. Der Stromverbrauch des Motors an einem Wechselrichter ist bei (reduzierter) gleicher Drehzahl kleiner, als hinter einem einfachen "Dimmer" (so lange ich in einem sinnvollen Bereich bin). Dafür kann der FU auch einiges an Strom brauchen, und ist so ein Ding halt teurer.
Bei Pumpen-Modellen mit "SFC" und dergleichen Schlagworten ist meist schon eine interne Regelung in der Pumpe. Dieser den "Saft abzudrehen", bringt nichts (außer möglichen Defekten).


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: wer kennt eine sparsame filterpumpe*

Hi Rolf,
danke für die Information. 
Dann wäre ein Frequenzumrichter ja auch für die vorhandene Synchron-Motor Pumpe von Wolfgang geeignet.
Der FU soll so 5%-10% Leistung selbst verbrauchen. Bei einer Einsparung von z.B. 50% an Stom immer noch eine gute Lösung.


----------

